# Apparmor in Gentoo?

## Jacekalex

Hi

The kernel-2.6.36  appears  AppArmor security module.

http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux-2.6.git;a=commit;h=7e6880951da86928c7f6cecf26dcb8e8d9f826da

I know this module and its operation with other Linux distributions (OpenSUSE, Ubuntu)

In my opinion - this is a good module for desktop systems.

For servers, the best is grsecurity + pax.

Where can I find, or when it occurs (whether or not it occurs) ebuild - for apparmor (userspace - tools)?

Yours

 :Cool: 

-----------------------------------------------------------

My native language - is Polish, sorry for bad English.

----------

## m4chine

You can find it at Mario Fetka's overlay, http://ftp.disconnected-by-peer.at/pub/overlay/geos_one-overlay.xml

add it to the overlays in /etc/layman/layman.cnf then

```
layman -S

layman -a apparmor

emerge -pv apparmor

```

----------

## Jacekalex

Thank you

The AppArmor asked August 2, 2010

I currently have it installed.

```
 ~ $ genlop sys-libs/libapparmor

 * sys-libs/libapparmor

     Sat Oct 23 20:13:58 2010 >>> sys-libs/libapparmor-2.5.1

     Sun Oct 24 01:23:45 2010 >>> sys-libs/libapparmor-2.5.1

     Sun Oct 24 01:54:40 2010 >>> sys-libs/libapparmor-2.5.1
```

There is some trouble with him (aa-complain does not work), there are also some errors in the / lib / apparmor, but it seems that something is working.

```
* Starting AppArmor ...

/lib/apparmor/rc.apparmor.functions: line 364: aa_log_daemon_msg: command not found

/lib/apparmor/rc.apparmor.functions: line 176: aa_log_action_begin: command not found

/lib/apparmor/rc.apparmor.functions: line 222: aa_log_action_end: command not found

/lib/apparmor/rc.apparmor.functions: line 388: aa_log_end_msg: command not found

 * ...AppArmor Start   
```

The editing of profiles is possible only by hand, but the kernel module works.

 :Cool: 

----------

